# what are these round plastic things on my rotor?



## anthony_g (Jan 9, 2001)

Hi. changed my rear brake pads and rotors and i had this round plastic thing around the "hub" of the rotor. had to remove it to get the rotor off. one of them was kinda destroyed. they're not in Bentley. any help is appreciated.


----------



## Tjax (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: what are these round plastic things on my rotor? (anthony_g)*

Hubcentric rings for aftermarket wheels?


----------



## anthony_g (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: what are these round plastic things on my rotor? (Tjax)*

yes the car has aftermarket wheels (17 in Konig Flight). Is that what they're for? oh boy, i guess i need new ones. any idea what they do or where i can get new ones. they're only on the rear rotors though. thx


----------



## Tjax (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: what are these round plastic things on my rotor? (anthony_g)*

If that's what they are(hard to be sure w/o a pic), they are to center the wheel on the hub. Some aftermarket wheels are used for several different cars and on some the hub is smaller than the hole in the wheel. The rings correct this problem. Try a search on "hubcentric rings", "hub rings" etc... for more info.


----------

